

Security in Plan 9 (2002) - vezzy-fnord
http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/auth.html

======
doomrobo
Is there a PDF version of this? "Â" keeps showing up everywhere and I'm pretty
sure it's a text encoding error

~~~
doomrobo
Nevermind, found it: [http://plan9.bell-
labs.com/sys/doc/auth.pdf](http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/auth.pdf)

